# VIDEO: 2.5 Vs. 2.5



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I told everyone I would video the meeting that I had with whitebeanmkv tonight. 

PLEASE DO NOT GIVE ME CRAP FOR THE VIDEO QUALITY! I am not a video guru, nor do I try to be. Keep those comments to yourself please.

I am the car WITHOUT the SRI. The Rabbit that you see has the C2 manifold installed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

watching!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok... he won always.. lol.

drive down to tampa tomorrow, and we could give it a try!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, from the dig I was surprised how fast he was pulling on you. Other pulls were good too he passed you pretty fast.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok , that's fast. 
I am amazed on how much power this thing makes. too bad i can't get one.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Transmission of both cars?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> Transmission of both cars?


5 speed

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

eatrach said:


> ok , that's fast.
> I am amazed on how much power this thing makes. too bad i can't get one.


 Why not? Shoot me a PM. 


thygreyt said:


> 5 speed
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks Fred/


I am impressed by the sri, but not as impressed as I expected to be. But I have a few more things done to my engine. 

The dog bone insert will be added to his car pretty soon, so we bet that'll make a huge difference.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

itskohler said:


> I am impressed by the sri, but not as impressed as I expected to be.


That makes the 2 of us. Apparently the suitcase mod and a good tune do almost the same thing. :screwy:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the dog bone insert will make a world of difference. I'm free now id you wanna meet up and install it. 30 minutes max once its on stands. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I too was expecting a world of difference... Which tune is he using??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

He went to go see Shawn.


----------



## WhiteBeanMKV (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm at work now (you can tell because I'm browsing Vortex ) but if you're still up for it tomorrow morn I'm game. I'm questioning whether or not I have the right one. For 06-08 the two long pieces are round and for the 09 they're L shaped. Neuspeed sold me one listed as "for the 09" but the shape is that of the 06-08. We'll see what happens... Also, throw the vid we did from inside my car up. The 0-80 if ya got it.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

mine is an auto. I already discussed this in another thread. 
Jeff at UM doesn't think my car will benefit from an SRI due to the fact that his software and SRI will raise the rpm to 6900 (i think) on the manual transmission. 
Auto tranny will cut off at 6k or so, even with the software upgrade. He would have to write a separate file for the tranny.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You haz PM


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Is jeff willing to write a file for the auto transmission?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know, as I really havent had the need to shoot him any emails or snything about it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dont try to.contact the this week... Lol.

They are major sponsors for the tail of the dragon, which is on this weekend... So they are going to be full just building the cars for it.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

